# Tagalog:thank's sa mga comments nalulungkot ako sa isa kong friend may girl kasing nang gu2lo sa kanya ang name nya ay RON/VON friend mo...



## GuwapongBoy

Hello Everyone, 

A Friend Of Mine Sent Me This Email Last, And I Understand This Part Only "thank's sa mga comments", She Tells Me "Thanks For My Comments To Her", But I Don't Understand The Rest Of Her Email...

Here Is What She Sent Me Last Night:

"_thank's sa mga comments nalulungkot ako sa isa kong friend may girl kasing nang gu2lo sa kanya ang name nya ay RON/VON friend mo rin yung girl na yun sa fs name nman nya sa fs ay bonsai napaka salbahe ng bonsai na yan ubod ng plastik tuso sa pera magaling mag malinis ng sarili at mag nanakaw.d ko sa minamaliit at sinisiraan ang pag ka tao nya pero yun ang katotohanan ng pagka tao ng bonsai n yun pero that's true any way kahit sa paki2pag kaibigan ingat karin pogi baka sa susunod mabiktima karin._"

Can Anyone Please Help Tell Me What She Says?

I Want To Reply To Her, But I Don't Know What To Say To Her Until I Know What She Said.

Your Replies Are Very Appreciated.


----------



## DotterKat

Hi,

This message is full of jargon, text abbreviations and run-on sentences that it is impossible to translate directly. However, here is the thought of the message :

" Thanks for all the comments. I feel sad for one of my friends -- there is a girl who is making trouble for ( him / her --- there is no indication at this point whether the friend suffering the trouble is male or female ).  His / her name is RON/VON ( not sure at this point whether the writer is talking about the friend or the girl who is making trouble for the friend ). That girl ( who is making the trouble for the friend ) is also your friend from fs ( is the writer speaking of Friendster ? ). Her name in fs is " bonsai " --- she is such a bad girl, that " bonsai ". She is so fake ( such a hypocrite ), so sly and tricky with money while appearing clean and innocent when all the while she is a thief. I am not belittling or besmirching her name and character, but that is the truth about " bonsai's " personality. Anyway, my advice to you, handsome, is to be careful about who you make friends with. You might be the next victim.

>>>>>>>>>>

Gary


----------



## GuwapongBoy

Dear Gary,
   Thank You Very Much For Your Reply And For Your Fast Response, I Really Appreciate It, On The Other Hand I'm Really Surprised From The Message After I Read Your Translation, I Really Don't Know What She Talking About!

She Is My Friend In Friendster But Really I Don't Know Who Is Pointing To, Any Way, Now I Read Your Translation I'm Going To Reply To Her...

Thanks A Lot Gary Once Again....

Ingatz Ka Palagi Dyan, Huh Kapatid?

Paalam 

Guwapong Boy(@.^)


----------

